# Ginger beers



## muddyfingers (Sep 30, 2006)

I found 2 ginger beer bottles today 1 is inprinted Arscott's Ginger Beer and the other has a painted label under a salt glaze that says The Fish & Ring Brand is the best. I just got them to day so I haven't taken pics yet, but I was curious if any one is familiar with them?


----------



## capsoda (Oct 1, 2006)

Man You gotta post some pics of the painted lable ginger beer. Would love to see that cause it's gotta be rare.[8|]


----------



## muddyfingers (Oct 1, 2006)

Here are my pics of my 2 new gingers. I dont want to be misleading, the left one has what I call a painted label its rugged looking not like a typical ginger bottle label. Either way they are pretty good finds to me, considering I dont know much about these bottles.


----------



## muddyfingers (Oct 1, 2006)

this pic thing is making me nuts......


----------



## capsoda (Oct 1, 2006)

Very cool. A pictorial ginger is a good find anytime and I have never seen one with such a big stamp either. Only have a few that I dug and a fellow digger left to me before he past away.


----------



## poisons4me (Oct 1, 2006)

I had one of the fish ones and was told it was modern???the other one looks very cool though.Does the fish one say made in england or england on base??


----------



## grimdigger1 (Oct 2, 2006)

The pictorial bottle is in fact a bottle for "velvet reviver "  although some dodgy UK sellers on ebay call them ginger beers
  They date 1900 - 1920 and are found from time to time 
  The other is a ginger beer dating 1890- 1900


----------

